# Carmack Bee Supply woodenware



## SG12 (Feb 27, 2011)

I picked up a batch of 8-frame mediums from Carmack Bee Supply in Ripley, TN over the weekend. They have the best prices I've found anywhere, the quality of the pine was excellent, and you'll never deal with friendlier people. Highly recommended.

www.carmacksupply.com


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

I picked up 10 mini mating NUCs that were custom made for me, and the service was excellent. I would recommend them, and plan on buying more woodenware.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

oh my, and I just request catalogs from 3 companies.... Thanks for the review, they got an order. Or they will, the next time I need to move money out of paypal. 

Gypsi


----------

